# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My first tank



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

Allright, this is my first own aquascape. I planted it last friday, the picture is taken on sunday. This is the right side of the tank, he left side will follow later on, the picture wasn't good enough.










Let me know what you think about it.

[This message was edited by LaZZ on Mon August 25 2003 at 11:23 AM.]


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

Allright, this is my first own aquascape. I planted it last friday, the picture is taken on sunday. This is the right side of the tank, he left side will follow later on, the picture wasn't good enough.










Let me know what you think about it.

[This message was edited by LaZZ on Mon August 25 2003 at 11:23 AM.]


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

Nobody with some comments?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Of course we all have comments!

I'm not sure about the choice of plants and the size of the tank. That sword is going to get HUGE and will overtake your aquarium fairly quickly. It looks good in the picture, and you've certianly made sure to plant densely from the start.

You've also done a good job of mixing colors and shapes. It's kind of hard to tell exactly what things are going to look like in the future, but you've made a strong foundation with your hardscape and initial plantings. Show us a picture again in a couple weeks.

Best,
Phil


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

The tank looks quite small in the picture, but contains about 350 liters, so I think the swords will do fine. 

Personelly I'm quite satisfied cause this is my first try. I had an aquascape before, but planted it from a drawing which was made for me. I designed this one by myself. I'll show another picture of the whole tank in about 2 or 3 weeks so you can see the changes I will make.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

OK, I think it looks cool. How come there is a red/purple tint?

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Are you running an actinic?


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

What's an actinic? I'm dutch so I've never heard of it.

How I got the red/ purple tint, I don't know. It will probaply be the lightning, I only saw it on the photo. When you look into the tank you won't see it. Pretty strange.


----------

